# Done and Done!



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

My goal for this past weekend was to *start* the new cemetery fence and toe pincher. I had no idea that we would have the energy to finish both projects in 2 days!! That includes staining the *entire* toe pincher. 

Hubby and I made a great team yet again. Anyway, here are the pics.....and thank you again to Haunted Host for giving us the garden arch!!
The picture of the fence doesn't show great detail....but we bought the gargoyles and plastic skulls from the dollar store and completely redid them so they fit in better with the look we were going for. I still need to make the sign and decorate the fence.....but I'm saving that for another weekend


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

EXCELLENT!! EXCELLENT!! EXCELLENT!! You guys did a kick @$$ job on both projects.


----------

